# Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme



## bundymania (4. November 2008)

*Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*

Hallo liebe Leute 

in meinem heutigem Review möchte ich den brandneuen CPU Kühler Hydrowflow aus dem Hause _OCZ Technology_ mit 2 bereits bekannten Kühlern einem kleinen Vergleich unterziehen ! 

Es handelt sich dabei um den EK Supreme aus dem Hause EK Waterblocks und dem Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo aus Italien von der Firma Ybris Cooling 
Zunächst möchte ich die 3 Kühler etwas näher vorstellen, wobei ich auf den OCZ Hydroflow ausführlicher eingehen werde, 
da die anderen 2 Mitstreiter an der Basis bereits allseits bekannt und die Eckdaten und Leistungsfähigkeit eingehend getestet wurde.

Die Firma OCZ Technology ist den meisten von euch bereits bekannt und hat sich in den letzten Jahren in erster Linie im Bereich hochwertiger Arbeitsspeicher für diverse Anwendungsgebiete ihren guten Ruf erarbeitet ! 
Derzeit erfreuen sich besonders die DDR2- und DDR3 RAM Kits großer Beliebtheit bei der Usergemeinde 
Nun hat man es sich zum Ziel gesetzt, auch den Wasserkühlungsmarkt zu "erobern" , was ihnen mit ihrem Erstlingswerk, dem _OCZ Hydroflow _CPU Wasserkühler sehr gut gelungen ist, doch dazu später mehr !

Der Hydroflow Kühler besteht aus der obligatorischen Kupferplatte, welche mit sehr vielen sog. "Pins" ausgestattet ist und mittels 4 Schrauben Verbindung mit dem Acetal Deckel und der Metallhalterung findet. 
Die Bodenplatte hat folgende Abmaße: 5,5 x 5,5 und eine Höhe von 1,75cm
Der Kühler lässt sich leicht und schnell öffnen. Die Halterung lässt sich problemlos verkehrt herum montieren. 
Für User, denen der Firmenaufdruck weniger zusagt, ein nicht unwichtiges Detail 
Die Verarbeitung meines Testsamples ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben: Sowohl die Bodenplatte, als auch der Deckel des OCZ Kühlers sind makellos verarbeitet. Produktionsrückstände im inneren des Kühlers, oder Grate am Deckel sind nicht vorhanden. 
Gerade dies wurde in der Vergangenheit mehrfach beim Mitbewerber, dem EK Supreme von Userseite bemängelt !
Aufgrund der weiträumig auseinander liegenden Gewinde, lassen sich erfreulicherweise alle Arten von Anschlüssen im Hydroflow Kühler verwenden. 
Selbst große "Kaliber" , wie z.B. die 19/13er Schraubanschlüsse von Feser , nimmt der OCZ ohne Probleme auf 
Kommen wir nun zum Lieferumfang, der aussergewöhnlich umfangreich ausfällt, 
Der Kühler wird übrigens in einer schön anzusehenden farbigen Retailverpackung ausgeliefert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben dem Kühler befinden sich Halterungen für alle gängigen (Mainboard-)Sockel im Lieferumfang. Namentlich sind passende Halterungen für Sockel LGA775 und AMD 754/939/940/AM2 in der Packung dabei mit dem dazugehörigen Befestigungsmaterial.
Ferner befinden sich insgesamt 4 hochwertige Tüllenanschlüsse in der Verpackung, jeweils 2 Stück für die beliebten 3/8" (10/13mm z.B. Masterkleer ) und 1/2" (15.9er) Schläuche !
Obendrein gehört eine Backplate, etwas Wärmeleitpaste und eine bebilderte Montageanleitung (auf englisch) ebenfalls zum umfangreichen Auslieferungszustand !
All dies wird zu einem...man muss schon fast sagen Kampfpreis...von nur 38,99 € angeboten ! 
Der Kühler ist in Deutschland bisher nur im A C Shop erhältlich !
Wenn man bedenkt, das die mitgelieferte Backplate im Einzelverkauf ca. 5 € kosten würde und die Tüllenanschlüsse jeweils etwa 2 € , 
ist der Preis für dieses Gesamtpaket wirklich sehr günstig und derzeit konkurrenzlos ! 
Zum Vergleich: beim ca. 45 € teurem EK Supreme befinden sich weder Backplate noch Anschlüsse im Lieferumfang !
Die Backplate wird übrigens montiert, damit sich das jeweilige Mainboard bei der Montage nicht durchbiegt und evtl. Schaden nimmt 
und der max. notwendige Anpressdruck erreicht werden kann !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...der OCZ Hydroflow Kühler mit umgedreht montierter Halterung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das "Herz" des Kühlers:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




....der Kühler im Einsatz in meinem Testsystem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sammelthread zum OCZ Hydroflow Kühler !* 

Kommen wir nun zum 2. Teilnehmer meines kleinen Vergleichstests, dem _EK Supreme _! 
Dieser Kühler wird in 2 Varianten angeboten: mit Plexideckel und in einer Version mit schwarzem Acetal Deckel: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim EK Supreme handelt sich um das Nachfolgemodell des EK Wave, welcher sich bereits großer Beliebtheit erfreute. 
Der Kühler besitzt eine Bodenplatte mit sehr feiner Struktur. Durch die 49 Kanäle im extrem dünnen Kupferboden,
ist der Wärmetransfer vom Kühler zur Kühlflüssigkeit äußerst gut. 
In der neuesten Version des Kühlers, befinden sich sowohl eine Universalhalterung, als auch eine separate S775 Halterung im Lieferumfang. 
Die Plexivariante des Kühlers besitzt 2 Bohrungen für die Aufnahme von 3mm Leds.

EK Supreme - per Leds beleuchtet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler im verbauten Zustand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler ist mittlerweile bei vielen Waküshops erhältlich, u.a. bei Caseking.de , Aquatuning, A C Shop, oder PC-Icebox.de für ca. 47 €


Als dritter Kühler im Bunde kommt der _A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo_ in schicker Chrom/Plexioptik daher und kann direkt nach dem Auspacken mit seiner hervorragenden Verarbeitung überzeugen ! Der Ybris ist sehr massiv und hochwertig verarbeitet, an keiner Stelle des Kühlers gibt es Grund zur Kritik ! 
Im Inneren verfügt der Black Pearl über eine Bodenplatte in Wabenstruktur, welche durch einer zusätzlichen Düsenplatte aus POM mit Wasser versorgt wird. Neben den Montageschrauben befinden sich 2 Tüllenanschlüsse im Lieferumfang, sowie eine Halterung aus Acryl für den Sockel 775.
Der Kühler ist in vielen Varianten erhältlich, u.A. auch in einer optisch gelungenen goldenen Version 
Mittlerweile ist eine neue Revision auf dem Markt, bei dem das Ybris Logo nicht mehr aus einem Aufkleber besteht, 
sondern direkt in den Kühler graviert ist. Austauschhalterungen aus Metall sind separat erhältlich. 

Einige Impressionen der verschiedenen Kühlervarianten:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Ybris Kühlerflotte ist u.a. bei Aquatuning und im A C Shop ab ca. 50 € zu haben.

Nachdem ich die Kühler des Teilnehmerfeldes nun vorgestellt habe, kommen wir zum eigentlichen Test ! 

Das Testsystem besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

- Asus PB5 Deluxe (Bios:1226) 
- wassergekühlt sind die 2 Spannungswandler und die Northbridge
- Gehäuse: Big Tower (Seitenteil bei Tests geöffnet)
- Intel Core Duo E6400 CPU, übertaktet auf 3.2Ghz mit einer im Bios eingestellten Spannung von 1.45V
- Netzteil: Topower SilentEZ 350W (_BTW: 1a NT mit Kabelmanagement für nur 30 € bei K&M Elektronik!)_
- 1x Samsung F1 1TB SATA HDD
- 1x Samsung SATA DVD RW LW
- Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro (nicht im Wasserkreislauf eingebunden!)
- RAM: 2x 512MB A-DATA DDR2 800 Vitesta Extreme Kit
- Verwendete WLP bei allen Tests: Arctic Silver 5


Jeder Kühler wurde mit einer Backplate montiert !

Wakü:

- Mora 2 Pro, bestückt mit 9x Yate Loon D12SL12 auf 5Volt bei 600U/Min.
- Laing DDC Ultra mit Koolance Deckel + Noise Destructor Entkoppler  
- Aquaero VFD, Firmware: V4.17
- Koolance Inline 200 AGB per Doppelnippel auf der Pumpe montiert
- 1/2" Masterkleer+Tygonschlauch (15.9mm)
- EK und Danger Den 1/2" Tüllen 
- CPC Schnelltrennkupplungen
- 1x GMR Durchflussmesser
- 2x Inline Sensor f. Messung der Wassertemp
- 2x digital Thermometer f. die Raumtemp. Messung
- Wasserzusatz: Innovatek Konzentrat mit roter Lebensmittelfarbe

Zur CPU Auslastung habe ich das allseits beliebte Programm Orthos verwendet und mind. 1h laufen lassen, 
bei den Temps trat nach ca. 55 Min keine Veränderung mehr auf. Mit einer kleineren Pumpe wie z.B. der Eheim, 
oder XSPC Pumpstation könnten die Unterschiede noch deutlicher ausfallen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(kleiner ist besser)_










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_ (größer ist besser)_


CPU Temperaturvergleich: OCZ - Ybris - EK
Bei erneuter Montage aller 3 Kühler mit neu aufgetragener WLP trat ein Unterschied von max. 0.1 - 0.2k auf, 
daher erspare ich mir und euch dies in einer weiteren Tabelle fest zu halten. 
Die Tendenz ist klar ersichtlich: der neue OCZ Kühler kann gut mit dem vielfachen Testsieger EK Supreme mithalten 
(auf einem Quadcore Prozessor können die Werte varrieren und auf eurem PC selbstredend auch) 
und übertrifft diesen beim Durchfluss deutlich.
Die Preis/Leistung ist als sehr gut zu bezeichnen ! 
Jeder User, der demnächst plant, einen neuen Kühler anzuschaffen, sollte sich überlegen, ob es sich tatsächlich lohnt, 
für einen oftmals kaum besseren Kühler 60 € oder mehr auszugeben!
Hier noch ein Link zu einem weiteren Test aus den USA. Auch auf einem Quad Prozessor konnte sich der Kühler gut behaupten:

Review bei Martin´s Lab 

-> Mein Dank gilt den Firmen Laing (insb. Herrn Böttle) , Jochen vom A C Shop, Ybris Cooling, Aquatuning und EK Waterblocks für das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen und den Support mit Testsamples & anderen Teilen


----------



## bundymania (4. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*

.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*

7 aufeinanderfolgende Sätze mit Ausrufezeichen beendet! Kompliment!


----------



## bundymania (4. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*

wenn Langeweile droht, hätte ich noch nen paar interessante Aufgaben für dich


----------



## Oliver (4. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*

Über dem Durchfluss-Diagrammm steht "(kleiner ist besser)", was leicht missverstanden werden kann.


----------



## bundymania (4. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*

Abstand vergrößert


----------



## GoZoU (5. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*

Schönes Review  Wie schlagen sich denn die Kühler bei verschiedenen Pumpenleistungen? Hat ja nicht jeder ne Laing an Bord 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DaxTrose (5. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*

Beim Durchfluss heißt es, dass, je größer der Durchfluss, desto besser! Ist das denn wirklich so? Kommt es nicht auf das System drauf an? Ich habe bei mir versucht, den Durchfluss gering zu halten (habe auch den EK Supreme), damit die Wärme besser an die Kühlflüssigkeit abgegeben werden kann. Da ich den evo1080 außerhalb meines Gehäuses habe, hat dann die Kühlflüssigkeit mehr Zeit, die Wärme an die Umgebung abzugeben! So dachte ich jedenfalls bislang. Oder liege ich da total daneben?

Ansonsten wieder mal ein sehr informativer Test! Danke!


----------



## bundymania (5. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*

Es gab dahingehend bereits einige Tests und auch ich habe dies bereits in anderen Reviews und für mich pers. mit einem Kugelhahn simuliert, da ich das gern mal selber nachprüfen wollte, ob was "dran" ist  Ein gewisse Menge Wasser sollte schon durch den Kreislauf fließen können, um dem Kühler seine Leistung zu entlocken  Ich habe dabei die Feststellung machen könnnen, das ab einem Flow von etwa 60-70 Litern/h. keine nennenswerte Leistungssteigerung mehr stattfindet. Natürlich ist dies eine Auslegungssache, denn es gibt ja User, die um das letzte Quentchen Leistung vor dem Komma "kämpfen" und alles dafür tun 
Der Kollege Shane von Dexgo.com ist auf diesen Aspekt in seinem letzten Vergleichstest näher eingegangen:

DeXgo - Reviews: WaKü: CPU-Kühler Roundup (Seite 18)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Beim Durchfluss heißt es, dass, je größer der Durchfluss, desto besser! Ist das denn wirklich so? Kommt es nicht auf das System drauf an? Ich habe bei mir versucht, den Durchfluss gering zu halten (habe auch den EK Supreme), damit die Wärme besser an die Kühlflüssigkeit abgegeben werden kann. Da ich den evo1080 außerhalb meines Gehäuses habe, hat dann die Kühlflüssigkeit mehr Zeit, die Wärme an die Umgebung abzugeben! So dachte ich jedenfalls bislang. Oder liege ich da total daneben?
> 
> Ansonsten wieder mal ein sehr informativer Test! Danke!




"Zeit" steht dann schon mehr zur Verfügung - aber wen interessiert Zeit?
Pro Zeit produzieren deine Komponenten so und soviel Abwärme, die geht auf das Volumen über, dass in der Zeit durch den Kühler fließt - und hat anschließend genau die gleiche Zeit im Radiator zur Verfügung. Ob viel oder weniger Wasser fließt, was in 5 Minuten produziert wird muss in 5 Minuten an die Luft abgegeben werden.

Die Effektivität bei der Übergabe hängt aber von den Grenzschicht zwischen strömendem Wasser und stehendem Kühler/Radiator ab - und die ist bei starker Strömung dünner, die Gesamtkühlleistung deswegen immer besser.

Der einzige Punkt, an dem eine niedrige Geschwindigkeit Vorteile bringt, ist, wenn man eine große Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf will: Die Festplatten direkt hinter dem Radiator 2° kühler zu bekommen kann es wert sein, dass die Grafikkarte am anderen Ende 4° wärmer wird. Bei geringem Durchfluss kommt eine größere Wärmemenge auf eine Wassermenge, entsprechend sind die Temperaturunterschiede im Kreislauf größer.


Aber in der Praxis gehts eigentlich nur um eine Frage: 
Ist die Kühlleistung bei höherem Durchfluss soviel besser, dass es die Lautstärke der stärkeren Pumpe wert ist?


----------



## Oliver (5. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*

Die Lautstärke ist nur ein Teil der Rechnung. Durch eine stärkere Pumpe gibt diese auch mehr Abwärme an das Kühlwasser ab, weshalb bei einigen Tests die Wassertemperatur mit einer Eheim 1046 mit niedrigerem Durchfluss besser ist als mit einer Laing.

Beim Durchfluss gilt generell "je mehr, desto besser", aber ab einem gewissen Punkt, der abhängig von den eingesetzten Komponenten ist, lässt sich keine verbesserte Kühlleistung mehr feststellen. Hinzu kommt die bereits erwähnte höhere Wärmeabgabe durch die Pumpe.


----------



## DaxTrose (5. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*

Ok, das klingt alles sehr einleuchtend! Gerade das von ruyven_macaran.
@ Bundymania: Dank für den Link! Sehr interessant!


----------



## der8auer (5. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*

Schönes Review und gute Bilder  

Hatte irgendwie Tests in Erinnerung in dennen der EK vom OCZ geschlagen wurde aber ist ja nicht mal 1K Unterschied


----------



## GoZoU (5. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Wie schlagen sich denn die Kühler bei verschiedenen Pumpenleistungen? Hat ja nicht jeder ne Laing an Bord



Ich weiß, Eigenquote stinkt, aber hast du die Möglichkeit den Kühler noch einmal mit einer schwächeren Pumpe bzw. einer gedrosselten Laing zu testen?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## bundymania (5. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*

ja, vielleicht später mal - im Moment bin ich erstmal etwas ausgepowered und happy das nach einigen Nachtschichten der Testbericht fertig wurde! Ich habe zudem bereits andere Reviews in Arbeit und Anfragen für neue Reviews erhalten  Manchmal müssten die Tage 48h haben 

Heute habe ich die ersten Samples der brandneuen Feser 5/8" Schraubanschlüsse erhalten - passend zu dem DD 16/10er Schlauch und natürlich auch kompatibel zum Masterkleer und Tygon 15.9er - mehr dazu in Kürze in Form von Bildern.

*Hier noch Vergleichswerte vom User strucki200, der den Kühler auf seinem Q6600 getestet hat:*

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] OCZ HydroFlow HF-MK1


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Die Lautstärke ist nur ein Teil der Rechnung. Durch eine stärkere Pumpe gibt diese auch mehr Abwärme an das Kühlwasser ab, weshalb bei einigen Tests die Wassertemperatur mit einer Eheim 1046 mit niedrigerem Durchfluss besser ist als mit einer Laing.



*Laing-Fanatiker in Zukunft noch weniger versteh*
Also ich hatte ja schon gehört, dass die n bissl warm werden - aber dass der Wärmeeintrag in den Kreislauf im Vergleich zu 100-200W Komponenten nen messbaren unterschied macht


----------



## ohje (5. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*



bundymania schrieb:


> Heute habe ich die ersten Samples der brandneuen Feser 5/8" Schraubanschlüsse erhalten - passend zu dem DD 16/10er Schlauch und natürlich auch kompatibel zum Masterkleer und Tygon 15.9er - mehr dazu in Kürze in Form von Bildern.
> http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10520209&postcount=59



Supi Bilder  Würde mich auch darüber freuen, wenn du mal schauen könntest ob die anschlüsse auf den ybris passen.


----------



## Fifadoc (5. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*

schönes review und die kühler sehen alle echt verdammt gut aus.


----------



## bundymania (6. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*

Danke dir ! 

@ohje: leider nicht, bei den 13/10ern war es ja schon denkbar knapp


----------



## ProtoTyper (15. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*



bundymania schrieb:


> Heute habe ich die ersten Samples der brandneuen Feser 5/8" Schraubanschlüsse erhalten - passend zu dem DD 16/10er Schlauch und natürlich auch kompatibel zum Masterkleer und Tygon 15.9er - mehr dazu in Kürze in Form von Bildern.


 
gibts da schon neuigkeiten drüber? Ich habe zur Zeit noch die 13/10er drin. Wird sich ein Wechsel lohnen? Der Innendurchmesser ist ja gleich.


----------



## bundymania (15. November 2008)

*AW: Kühlervergleichstest: OCZ Hydroflow <-> Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo <-> EK Supreme*

nein, da lohnt sich ein Wechsel eigentlich nicht, die Leistung wird sich nicht verbessern. Wenn du aufgrund der Optik wechseln möchtest, oder größere Biegeradien benötigst, sieht es anders aus....muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden 

Die Anschlüsse sind mittlerweile im Willkommen im A-C-Shop erhältlich. Derzeit läuft eine Rabattaktion: Stückpreis 2,99 € statt 4,79 € !


----------

